# tasting for kitchen jobs



## kodo (Apr 5, 2014)

so i did a tasting for a sous job Friday, i did 4 course ( they said 3) extra was dessert. I was making course on how i would eat during the course of the meal and using seasonal produce.
I don't think i got the gig one mishaps on my part, never really cook on french flat tops before.

How do you usually go about doing a tasting, i only done 2 so far.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Creativity is definitely important, but solid craft and skill on execution is absolutely paramount. They're certainly nerve racking, but insanely fun at the same time. The last one I did for a job I was asked to do 4-5 courses. I ended up doing 9 or 10 as I just couldn't stop. I got the job and just did another tasting to showcase the new menu for our new place opening in May. I ended up doing over 20 different items for 6 people. Yup. Extremely nerve racking, but 100% balls to the wall fun. Mind you I did it over the course pound 3 plus hours, during which I had them take a small break before the second "round".
That sh*t is mentally and physically exhausting!


----------



## kodo (Apr 6, 2014)

The last two tasting was a stage then cook 1 or 2 dishes after, this was just full on tasting. I think i fail i am going take this one as a learning experience.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 6, 2014)

That's all you can do and should ever do. In this business it's never a _ failure_, it's an opportunity to learn and fix.

Cheers!


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 6, 2014)

I just like to see people be fundamentally solid. Not everything always works especially if you take some chances but i look for a solid foundation, time management, prep list/timeline, oranazation ect. That tells lalot about someone. If i'm hiring for an Executive Chef position (only done it once) then I want more creativity. I love to do tastings myself although its been a few years since ive done one.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 6, 2014)

kodo said:


> i did 4 course ( they said 3) extra was dessert.



Ask what they want or expect and do exactly what they ask. Don't assume that doing more dishes, or doing fancier than what they ask etc. is better.


----------

